# In a strange place right now & prepping for surgery



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I really need to vent a little and maybe get some advice...
The past week or so, my muscles have been hurting all over so bad, like they did before I started Synthroid several months ago. My hair is falling out again-not clumps, but lots of shedding from the roots,the fuzzy thinking thing is back....the weird thing is that I am steadily losing weight still...other than that, it seems all of my pre-Synthroid symptoms are popping back up, why is that?! 
I had to skip all of my gym classes this past week because I was afraid I would hurt even more afterwards  While sitting at my desk at work with absolutely NO prior physical activity, even my hips hurt from sitting...this is just crazy, also, my joints are all achey again, my muscles just 'stiffen' up and hurt. It feels better to 'stretch' as much as possible, but it still hurts 24/7. I wonder what it is exactly that causes this type of widespread soreness all over...
So, as I am approaching my TT surgery date of June 2nd, I am so curious if this will all go away...I am dealing with it all for now, just hoping that will be the case. I have been feeling so good for quite some time, I had actually forgotten how horrible all these things were that were going on with me before I started taking Synthroid. I really am hoping this is all the "antibodies" wrecking havoc on my body right now, and once the Thyroid is out it won't be this way....
Thanks for letting me vent a little, I am so so worried, this condition we have is so unpredictable, so hard to figure out and having this place to come and give/receive support is such a blessing hugs4


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Nikki,

It may be that all the stress you are under right now, has your symptoms flairing up. Stress can deffinately do that. Or, you may need an adjustment in your meds... how long has it been since they checked your numbers last?

I hope your surgery goes well sweetie, and that you start feeling much better soon afterward. Don't expect too much right away, because you may still have to adjust meds for a while.

Vent all you want... we are here to listen.

:hugs:

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I really need to vent a little and maybe get some advice...
> The past week or so, my muscles have been hurting all over so bad, like they did before I started Synthroid several months ago. My hair is falling out again-not clumps, but lots of shedding from the roots,the fuzzy thinking thing is back....the weird thing is that I am steadily losing weight still...other than that, it seems all of my pre-Synthroid symptoms are popping back up, why is that?!
> I had to skip all of my gym classes this past week because I was afraid I would hurt even more afterwards  While sitting at my desk at work with absolutely NO prior physical activity, even my hips hurt from sitting...this is just crazy, also, my joints are all achey again, my muscles just 'stiffen' up and hurt. It feels better to 'stretch' as much as possible, but it still hurts 24/7. I wonder what it is exactly that causes this type of widespread soreness all over...
> So, as I am approaching my TT surgery date of June 2nd, I am so curious if this will all go away...I am dealing with it all for now, just hoping that will be the case. I have been feeling so good for quite some time, I had actually forgotten how horrible all these things were that were going on with me before I started taking Synthroid. I really am hoping this is all the "antibodies" wrecking havoc on my body right now, and once the Thyroid is out it won't be this way....
> Thanks for letting me vent a little, I am so so worried, this condition we have is so unpredictable, so hard to figure out and having this place to come and give/receive support is such a blessing hugs4


Are you still on your Synthroid, same dose, same time of day and are you sure druggist did not give you generic on your last re-fill? Any other changes in diet or meds or supplements?

I am worried for you. Sounds like you are in a major inflammatory flare.

Sending giant and very gentle hugs,


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope all goes well with your surgery. Remember you are taking steps to get you back to feeling good and in doing so sometimes there is a step backwards along the way. We are all here for you and you can come here to talk anytime. Let us know how you are feeling after your surgery. I will be waiting to hear that you are home and on your way to healthy.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> Nikki,
> 
> It may be that all the stress you are under right now, has your symptoms flairing up. Stress can deffinately do that. Or, you may need an adjustment in your meds... how long has it been since they checked your numbers last?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am stressed...mainly because I am so worried about making the right choice about having my Thyroid removed, I am always thinking that there is something I can do to 'fix it'. Doc assures me that I will feel much better, it just seems so drastic, and scary. I am on my 1st dosage increase from the initial 50mcg, now on 75 mcg, almost done with 2nd bottle of that dose, so about 7 weeks now. Not due for labs until June, which has been replaced with surgery. My numbers were the same as pre-treatment when the doc upped my dosage 2 months ago. He is treating me according to how I feel, since my numbers have always been within normal ranges.
Thank you so so much for the encouragement and caring heart, really need it right now hugs1


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Are you still on your Synthroid, same dose, same time of day and are you sure druggist did not give you generic on your last re-fill? Any other changes in diet or meds or supplements?
> 
> I am worried for you. Sounds like you are in a major inflammatory flare.
> 
> Sending giant and very gentle hugs,


Awww, LOVE those giant, gentle hugs! LOL!
Yes, I feel super inflamed all over, old lady feeling is back, NOTHING AGAINST OLD LADIES!!!  I will be very honest right now, and this may be where I am struggling over my thyroid removal...I have been drinking coffee. Almost every day the past couple of weeks. So, yes, I am feeling like I am bringing this upon myself.
I am still on the 75mcg (1st increase after 50mcg initial dosage)-7ish weeks now. I have been having the pains for a little over a week or so I believe. I think that I always get the generic...and I take it every morning when I wake up about 30-1 hour before I eat, so pretty much, but not exactly the same time everyday. 
Thanks Andros!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

peaches said:


> I hope all goes well with your surgery. Remember you are taking steps to get you back to feeling good and in doing so sometimes there is a step backwards along the way. We are all here for you and you can come here to talk anytime. Let us know how you are feeling after your surgery. I will be waiting to hear that you are home and on your way to healthy.


Thanks peaches!!! I love this place and I really appreciate your support <3 
I will keep you all posted...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Awww, LOVE those giant, gentle hugs! LOL!
> Yes, I feel super inflamed all over, old lady feeling is back, NOTHING AGAINST OLD LADIES!!!  I will be very honest right now, and this may be where I am struggling over my thyroid removal...I have been drinking coffee. Almost every day the past couple of weeks. So, yes, I am feeling like I am bringing this upon myself.
> I am still on the 75mcg (1st increase after 50mcg initial dosage)-7ish weeks now. I have been having the pains for a little over a week or so I believe. I think that I always get the generic...and I take it every morning when I wake up about 30-1 hour before I eat, so pretty much, but not exactly the same time everyday.
> Thanks Andros!!


Do you put anything in your coffee? Many have said that the generic is not as good as the brand name; something about it causes pain. I have heard much chatter about that over the years.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Do you put anything in your coffee? Many have said that the generic is not as good as the brand name; something about it causes pain. I have heard much chatter about that over the years.


The flavored creamers (Coffee Mate) is all I put in my coffee. 
So, should I ask to have non-generic from now on to see if that helps, I can certainly do that right away. 
Could this be what it feels like to need further titration? In other words, could I just be in need of an increase?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid hormone movement can cause muscle pain as does hypo levels of hormone.

I'm going to stick up for generic here - just be sure it;s the same brand of generic. I have been on a generic since my TT and it works fine.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through!!!!! I wish I had some suggestions or advice for your symptoms. I just had my surgery last week so if there are ANY questions I can answer to help relieve any stress please let me know. I totally understand where you're coming from, I thought I was going to have a panic attack. Sending you huge hugs!!!!

Stacie


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I'm so sorry for what you are going through!!!!! I wish I had some suggestions or advice for your symptoms. I just had my surgery last week so if there are ANY questions I can answer to help relieve any stress please let me know. I totally understand where you're coming from, I thought I was going to have a panic attack. Sending you huge hugs!!!!
> 
> Stacie


HUGE HUGS BACKATCHA! ((((STACIE)))) I hope you are feeling good after your surgery  Thank you so much for offering your support!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Thyroid hormone movement can cause muscle pain as does hypo levels of hormone.
> 
> I'm going to stick up for generic here - just be sure it;s the same brand of generic. I have been on a generic since my TT and it works fine.


Well that is awesome that you are doing well on generic.
What exactly is 'Thyroid hormone movement'?


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Wishing you a quick and painless recovery! Let us all know how you are doing as soon as you feel up to it. I'll be thinking of you.hugs3


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> Wishing you a quick and painless recovery! Let us all know how you are doing as soon as you feel up to it. I'll be thinking of you.:rolleyes:hugs3


Awww! Yay! I feel so UPLIFTED, everyone here is so wonderful, Thank YOU!

:hugs:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Not EVERYTHING is caused by the thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Well that is awesome that you are doing well on generic.
> What exactly is 'Thyroid hormone movement'?


My experiences with large hair loss events was when I was either hypo or having significant movement in my thyroid labs thus thyroid hormone movements -

When I was hyper and before my TT I had difficulty stabilizing and lost alot of hair all the time. Since my surgery and stabilization on replacement hormone I now feel I lose a "normal" amount meaning just a few a day on the bathroom floor - not a pile.


----------

